# My Transit Conversion



## crichmo5 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone just finished converting my SWb transit with Medium roof. Hope you all like the pics


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice, you've done a good job there


----------



## crichmo5 (Nov 14, 2015)

*SWB Transit Conversion*

Thank you. I'm going to take some better pictures, Iv'e added 2*  150 watt solar panels to roof now to keep batteries topped up. Took it out for 3 days couple of weeks ago and seem's to be keeping the batteries well topped up without electric, so very pleased.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi a real smart conversion.  Does you credit.
I hope you have taken extra security precautions are you aware howe easy it is to steal current model Transits.

Alf





crichmo5 said:


> Hi Everyone just finished converting my SWb transit with Medium roof. Hope you all like the pics
> 
> View attachment 35220View attachment 35221View attachment 35222View attachment 35223View attachment 35224View attachment 35225


----------



## Debs (Nov 14, 2015)

crichmo5 said:


> Thank you. I'm going to take some better pictures, Iv'e added 2*  150 watt solar panels to roof now to keep batteries topped up. Took it out for 3 days couple of weeks ago and seem's to be keeping the batteries well topped up without electric, so very pleased.



2 x 150, good call, I only have one 100watt panel at the moment, but hoping to put another one up when pension allows.:drive:


----------



## n brown (Nov 14, 2015)

nice job there ! i see you've sensibly bottom hung the lockers too !


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 14, 2015)

Brilliant job, well done


----------



## Steveyates02 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice job but cover your number plates in pics


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2015)

brill job ,insulate the back doors.:camper:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 14, 2015)

*van conversion*

hi there

youve done a brilliant job of that ,well done.


----------



## karlpe (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, that is a very nice job you have done. Where did you get your solar panels from?


----------



## jeanette (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice looking van well done:camper:


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 15, 2015)

I do like looking at peoples conversions, that's smart


----------



## crichmo5 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Tansit conversion*

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, appreciated, as you can imagine a lot of weekends went into the work. Thanks for warning on security, I have changed a few things to make less nickable, although i will not divulge for obvious reasons. Back doors, yes ran out of time and weather, next good weekend will finish those offs. 

Again thanks everyone for making me feel quite proud of my work.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## bmc (Nov 15, 2015)

That's a superb conversion.....Everything looks really professional.......very well done !!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 6, 2015)

Great job and looks descret as well


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jun 30, 2016)

n brown said:


> nice job there ! i see you've sensibly bottom hung the lockers too !



Hi there,

I just wondered why bottom hung lockers are "sensible".

Regards,

Paul


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 30, 2016)

*roof celing*

I Like the roof, where to get parts? did you frame it first?
Nice van


----------



## The laird (Jun 30, 2016)

crichmo5 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive comments, appreciated, as you can imagine a lot of weekends went into the work. Thanks for warning on security, I have changed a few things to make less nickable, although i will not divulge for obvious reasons. Back doors, yes ran out of time and weather, next good weekend will finish those offs.
> 
> Again thanks everyone for making me feel quite proud of my work.



Why not think on a removable steering wheel as a security measure for one ?


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2016)

Great job done, make sure you protect it with adequate security, Transits are disappearing faster than credible politicians.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 30, 2016)

PaulRichardson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wondered why bottom hung lockers are "sensible".
> 
> ...



Me nither,top hinge as easy to get into locker rather than the doors in the way when down.


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2016)

reason i say sensible for bottom hung
top hung don't usually open fully, so you have to duck under the door if you want to see the contents, and if a door is left open it really hurts when you walk into it
you don't have to faff about with fiddly locker stays that need to be set just so  
bottom hung
just open for full and unimpeded access, no stays, lovely !


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jun 30, 2016)

The laird said:


> Why not think on a removable steering wheel as a security measure for one ?



Can't see that being a viable option with an airbag steering wheel.


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 1, 2016)

Maybe fit a thief immobiliser rather than a vehicle immobileser, perhaps a very sharp axe that drops down on the thief's head.


----------

